# Tool gloat...  Early holiday present



## jgedde (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been telling my wife for months I want a new welding helmet.  My old one flashes me every time I start an arc leaving me partially blind for about 3-5 secoonds...

So, we stopped into the local welding supply store so I could "pick one out."  I first asked about the Miller Elite despite the high price.  While he offered me a good price on one, he said he had one he thought I'd like much better.  He said it was the one he'd himself been drooling over...  

A Jackson TrueSight WH60 (made by Kimberly-Clark).  USA made, weld mode, grind mode, torch mode, adjustable sensivity, delay and darkness (from 3 to 13 depending on the mode), 4 arc sensors.  Response time is astounding at .115 microseconds (that's 1/8700000 of a second!).  Lens size is not marked, but it claims 30% larger viewing area than standard.  The viewport is simply huge and accepts standard cheaters.

I tried it on and it fit unbelievably well and is light as a feather.  No wacky graphics either!  This one I had to have.

After hemming and hawing for a while about it being twice the price I really had in mind for a new helmet ($150-$175), the shop owner kept lowering the price.  Finally he said $275 (cheaper than anywhere on the internet) and threw a few extra lenses into the box.  My wife pulled out the purse and bought it before I knew what hit me.  She asked me if I could wait 'til Christmas.  Naturally I said no!  

I've been playing with it since!  She darkens seemingly in anticipation of me pulling the trigger - I don't even know it triggers: operation is just that transparent.  No flashing whatsoever.  Way better than anything I've ever used.  Period.

I'm a happy dude!




John


----------



## DMS (Nov 23, 2012)

I think that deserves a YOU SUCK! Nice mask... I'm a little jealous...


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats!!! It sounds like your wife is a keeper!!!

Chris


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 23, 2012)

Good on ya, John. Two keepers in one story.


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice hood!  I have been wanting a miller elite also.  Maybe I should look at this one!  Happy welding.

David


----------



## rowbare (Nov 25, 2012)

John,

I googled your new helmet and stumbled upon this rebate: http://www.kcprofessional.com/us/download/Product Literature/K8409_12_03-Customer.pdf

Maybe it just keeps getting better!

bob


----------



## jgedde (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Bob!  That's terrific info! :high5: Another 20% off!  Now I'm even happier!  :rocker:

Thanks!


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 7, 2012)

3-13, 4 sensors, adjustments are inside so you won't bump them unintentionally. A solid all purpose helmet. And its in my favorite color. Black!

Congrats!!


----------

